

Ask HN: Should ValleyWag still be banned - esalazar

ValleyWag recently was relaunched (April &#x27;13). It looks like it is no longer peddling the awful gossip stories of before(Sort of). Should it still be banned on HN?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;valleywag.gawker.com&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Valleywag
======
andrewhillman
Huge images, terrible comment features and obnoxious scrolling should be
reason enough to ban that site.

------
benologist
Has there ever been a story where Gawker Media's shit-peddling rags were the
best source?

------
minimaxir
Note: Valleywag is banned because it's a subdomain of gawker.com, which is
banned for obvious reasons.

------
throwaway420
Was it banned for awful gossip stories or some other reason?

